# Best Metallic/Aluminum Imitation Spray Paint Available?



## thelaw

Hello,

I have a client who wants his computer painted a metallic finish that resembles any of the Apple computers which are made of aluminum and I do not think they are finished with anything.










Essentially he wants it to look something like this. I told him I could make no guarantees on how it would come out. The computer case is made out of plastic.

Here's what I've come up with:


First I hit it with this plastic bonding paint which has some metallic in it as well as some texture.
http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic_metallic_shimmer/

Then, Spray it with the Satin Nickel Color of Krylon's brushed metallic.
http://www.krylon.com/products/brushed_metallic/


Any ideas on how that would work? I ususally don't work with metallics so I am uncertain. How would you go about putting a clear coat on a metallic? Satin or Flat Finish? Or none at all.

Thanks a lot. 

-Tim


----------



## NCPaint1

Why not just buy the case? Probably cheaper than doing all the work, and buying materials.


----------



## thelaw

NCPaint1 said:


> Why not just buy the case? Probably cheaper than doing all the work, and buying materials.


I would recommend the same thing but I guess I don't quite understand PC enthusiasts.


----------



## Retired

Krylon "Fusion" works great on most plastics as a primer. Using a metallic version might be overkill but why not? Apple tower cases have a brushed look as I recall. That might be a little hard to do with a rattlecan. Maybe get it coated out and then stand away and just put on a piss coat for an even look. Even sewer pipe can be beutiful.. 

Krylon has clearcoats too. Great stuff for small projects. They are a SW company. Unfortunately the website is IMO mostly for DIYers and a little hard to navigate for specifics. 

Done a couple of these and some other electronics enclosures. Don't even try doing this unless the guts are out of the case and mask the heck out of any ports or openings from the inside. Some of the fractions in "metallic" paints are mica and all it takes is one little flake on a circuit board to really mess things up.


----------



## straight_lines

thelaw said:


> I would recommend the same thing but I guess I don't quite understand PC enthusiasts.


 I am an enthusiast and I build custom computers all the time. Its one of my main hobbies. If he wants that finish he need to go with anodizing. 

What is the case name and model? Here is my custom build, its been upgraded since but you can see what I did.


----------



## Retired

Do you have a source for anodizing plastic?


----------



## TJ Paint

It never fails to amaze me what some people decide to spend time on.


----------



## Ranger72

TJ Paint said:


> It never fails to amaze me what some people decide to spend time on.


Everyone has a hobby. I can't tell you how much money I have spent on my truck. And now now recently on woodworking tools.

As for the case, if you don't want to go the spray can route, you can go HVLP and first prime it with Sticks. Next you'd have to mess around with different amounts and colors of the following: Metallic Glaze 620 (in silver 20) http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=contentrenderer_1_10&contentrenderer_1_10_actionOverride=%2Fbm%2Fcms%2FContentRenderer%2FrenderContent&contentrenderer_1_10cnp=public_site%2Farticles%2Fproduct_articles%2Fpa_int_faux_decorative_finishes&contentrenderer_1_10np=productcatalog%2Fproduct_pages%2Fpaint%2Fprd_620&_pageLabel=fc_productsspecs

Maybe some regular latex glaze as well (depends how metallic it looks) and color that mimics the color your looking for. Once you dialed in the color/ effect your looking for on some scrap material (I would use some cheap plexi since it is plastic) you can determine if you need to top it with a satin acyrlic poly.


----------



## RCP

TJ Paint said:


> It never fails to amaze me what some people decide to spend time on.


LOL, sounds like another Neps poll topic!:jester:


----------

